# SVG: I want Vince to dominate, not fit in



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> "Yes, he (Van Gundy) has told me, he wants the guy who beat him in the past, the guy who scored 42 on him," Carter said Friday. "He said he wants it each and every night. I told him I can still be that guy. But I also said I didn't care if I averaged 23-25 points a game. I want to average 55-60 wins a season."
> 
> Carter, 32, hasn't stopped smiling about being traded to Orlando. He grew up in nearby Daytona Beach. He has spent his offseason in Orlando for the last five years. He never has played with a center like Howard. And he never has been past the second round of the playoffs.
> 
> "The timing is perfect for me," Carter said. "I've wanted this opportunity since I came into the league. In my 11 years, I've seen it all, done it all, been through it all. My game has matured. Now I want to win it all."


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/09/26/magic-dont-want-vince-carter-fitting-in/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wont happen. Biggest knock against Vince is that he likes to blend in. Too much of a team guy. On a team with so many stars, he will feel like he has to share the ball. He likes to take the last shot of close games though. He wont shy away from that.


----------

